# Ganzjahrestauglichket der Chariot Sport-Modelle Cheetah1 2011/ CSL 2008 (CX1/Cougar1)



## FlyingScotsman (10. September 2010)

Hallo,
unser Chariot Chaffeur  aus dem Jahr 2000 (Erstbesitzer!) fällt langsam auseinander und wir wollen einen neuen Einsitzer von Chariot kaufen. 
(Der Chaffeur aus dem Jahr entspricht dem heutigen Cabriolet, hatte aber noch zusätzlich einen umlaufenden Alurahmen und war dadurch etwas schwerer und vielleicht stabiler.)

Aber jetzt zu meiner Frage: 
Wir haben uns im Geschäft das Sport-Sondermodell CSL aus dem Jahr 2008 angesehn. Den gibt es noch in einigen Geschäften als Restbestände. Er soll weitgehend dem neunen Cheetah für 2011 entsprechen. Im Vergleich zu unserem alten Chaffeur wirkt der CSL sehr "luftig". Ich habe etwas Bedenken, dass unser Kleiner da nass wird, da das Hängerheck teilweise nur mit Netzmaterialen verkleidet ist. (Anstatt Cordura) Bei den Modellen CX1 und Cougar1 sieht es übrigens ähnlich aus. 

Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen im Ganzjahreseinsatz mit den Chariot-Sportmodellen?

Wir nutzen den Hänger täglich bei jedem Wetter zum Kindertransport. Der Mitarbeiter von zweipulszwei hatte zu den "Classic-"Modellen Captain usw. geraten und die Sportmodelle für den Schönwettereinsatz empfohlen.


----------



## atx900 (13. September 2010)

Der CSL ist meines Wissens nach die Superleichtbauversion, unter anderem auch ohne Federung - für mich wäre das ein Ausschlußkriterium.

Wir haben unseren CX1 das ganze Jahr im Einsatz, mittlerweile habe ich eine Isomatte passend zugeschnitten und damit den Boden und Rücken ausgekleidet. Der Wagen war bei längeren Schlechtwettereinsätzen am Boden nass, außerdem kam es mir von hinten kalt vor. 
Mit der Isomatte und einer kleinen Fleecedecke zum einkuscheln war dem Kind auch bei Winterwanderungen und minus 10° immer superkuschelig warm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingScotsman (14. September 2010)

Hallo ATX900,

danke für Deine Reaktion. 
Ich dachte schon, dass niemand mehr reagiert.





atx900 schrieb:


> Der CSL ist meines Wissens nach die Superleichtbauversion, unter anderem auch ohne Federung - für mich wäre das ein Ausschlußkriterium..


Unser alter Hänger hatte auch keine Federung wie auch der Großteil der Touring-Modelle. Die Federung geht dann über Hängesitze, angepasstem Luftdruck und ... angepasstem Tempo. 


atx900 schrieb:


> Wir haben unseren CX1 das ganze Jahr im Einsatz, mittlerweile habe ich eine Isomatte passend zugeschnitten und damit den Boden und Rücken ausgekleidet. Der Wagen war bei längeren Schlechtwettereinsätzen am Boden nass, außerdem kam es mir von hinten kalt vor.
> Mit der Isomatte und einer kleinen Fleecedecke zum einkuscheln war dem Kind auch bei Winterwanderungen und minus 10° immer superkuschelig warm.


Danke für die Tipps! Das Problem mit dem eindringenden Wasser im Fußbodenbereich betrifft auch die Modelle Carbiolet und Chauffeur, mit Gummistiefeln war das aber nie ein Problem. Der Cheetah 1 ab 2011 und die Restmodelle des CSL 1 sind halt deutlich günstiger als CX1 und und Cougar 1.


----------



## Baby Taxi (24. September 2010)

Also wir haben 6Jahre lang einen zwei+zwei Crozzer737 bei Wind und Wetter eingesetzt.
Alles kein Problem, man sollte halt nur das Kind bei Minusgrade in eine Decke einpacken.

Ach ja, unseren Kindern hat der ungefederte Hänger nicht geschadet ;-)
...ggf. bei Feldwegen mit ein weniger Reifendruck fahren.


----------



## atx900 (25. September 2010)

Ich fahre mit Kind und Hänger halt nicht nur in der Stadt, sondern auch diverse Feld/Wald/Bergwege. 

Trotz 2,25er BigApple mit niedrigem Luftdruck würde ich auf die Federung nicht verzichten wollen! Man erspart dem Nachwuchs doch einiges an Geschüttel.


----------



## schneefraese (5. Oktober 2010)

Ich nutze den 2006er Cougar1 seit mittlerweile ca. 5-7Tkm. Ich hatte auch wie atx900 die Big Apple in 2,25 aufgezogen, die sich im Sommer soweit ausgeleiert hatten, das sie von der Felge sprangen und auch den ein oder anderen Platten durch diverse Dornen zuliesen. Dennoch bringen die großvolumigen Reifen noch ein Zusatz an Komfort. Ich bewege inzwischen knapp 20kg Kindgewicht im Anhänger und habe die Federung immer noch auf der "weichsten" Stellung. Bei Dauerregen wird es tatsächlich nass im Fußraum. Ich benutze bei starkem Regen das Regenverdeck. Ich vermute es kommt durch die Bohrungen der Reflektoren (obwohl sie montiert sind) oder den Stoff. Im Winter mache ich es ähnlich wie atx900 und hatte bisher immer ein Fell als Unterlage und von Yeti einen Kinderschlafsack verwendet. Der hat im hinteren Bereich eine Öffnung für den Gurt und vorne drei Reißverschlüsse damit der Gurt nach oben geführt werden kann. So ging es dann auch bis -15° für ein-zwei Stunden. Leider sind die Gepäckfächer recht klein geraten bzw. der Zugang dahin. Wenn der Anhänger leer ist, sollte man in Kurven dann doch etwas vorsichtiger sein. Meiner ist schon drei-viermal umgekippt. Das Platzangebot wird bei Kindern ab 110cm Körpergröße auch langsam knapp, zumindest auf längeren Touren - Kurzstrecke (bis 1 Stunde) aber völlig ok. Da ich ca. 40% im Gelände unterwegs bin (auch mal S1 was immer zu Freude im Anhänger führt) bevorzuge ich den 1-Sitzer. Der erlaubt es auch gerade so durch Umlaufsperren von Gehwegen hindurch zu fahren. Das wäre bei Zweisitzern so unmöglich. Die Deichsel wackelt inzwischen auch deutlich in der Aufnahme, was konstruktionsbedingt nicht zu vermeiden ist. Neben den mitgelieferten Reflektoren habe ich hinten noch zwei LED Rückleuchten von DX und zwei große Reflektoren montiert. Die Fahne habe ich sogar immer noch drauf, obwohl sich bei häufiger Demontage/Montage die Plastikschicht ablöst (gutes Tape hilft). Im Bekanntenkreis ist auch ein stark benutzter Corsaire 2-Sitzer im Einsatz, der auch keinen schlechten Eindruck macht. Er bietet deutlich mehr Platz, wiegt aber auch entsprechend mehr. Ich würde glaube ich wieder zum Cougar greifen, jedoch zu den Modellen ab 2006 (Spätsommer). Dort waren größere Packtaschen montiert und die Deichselaufnahme wurde verändert sowie die Sichtfenster noch etwas vergrößert. Da ist keine Bremse dran die niemand braucht, die Federung tut was sie soll und mit der Beschreibung von atx900 (werde ich auch mal ausprobieren mit den Isomatten) sollte es auch definitiv Winter- bzw. Nassjahreszeittauglich sein. Was ich noch sagen muss ist, dass ich natürlich Schmutzbleche (SKS 60mm) mit "Verlängerung" benutze. Die Verlängerung habe ich mir aus IKEA Tischuntersetzern zurecht geschnitten. So wird der Anhänger ausschließlich im vorderen unteren Bereich getroffen.


----------



## FlyingScotsman (5. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Schneefräse,
danke für Deine ausführliche Schilderung und die interessanten Hinweise! 

(Nur Deine Auffassung mit der Bremse teile ich nicht: Die Feststellbremse fand ich sehr gut und wichtig. Dadurch steht der Hänger mit dem Fahrrad bombenfest. Keines unserer Kinder hat das Zugfahrrad umwerfen können.) 

Gruß
FlyingScotsman


----------



## schneefraese (5. Oktober 2010)

FlyingScotsman schrieb:


> Hallo Schneefräse,
> (Nur Deine Auffassung mit der Bremse teile ich nicht: Die Feststellbremse fand ich sehr gut und wichtig.



Ich glaube ich habe mich was die Bremse anbetrifft falsch ausgedrückt. Die Feststellbremse, also die, die mit Hilfe des Hebels an der Achse verriegelt wird ist schon in Ordnung und habe ich auch öfters mal benutzt. Ich meinte die Handbremse wie sie bei dem Chariot CTS zusätzlich verwendet wird. Allerdings ist der Hebel nicht sonderlich gut zu erreichen.

Noch etwas ist mir eingefallen und habe ich auch gerade behoben. Die Deichsel hat ja mit der Zeit etwas Spiel in der Plastikführung. Da ich den Anhänger zu 97% nur mit dem Rad nutze (also nicht mehr als Kinderwagen im herkömmlichen Sinne), habe ich den Sicherungsbolzen durch eine kurze M6 Schraube und selbstsichernder Mutter mit Unterlegscheiben ersetzt. Sprich Schraube von oben - die Mutter in der Deichsel -> Deichsel hat kein Spiel mehr. Den Bolzen habe ich vom Band gelöst und auf der anderen Seite verankert (sonst finde ich den nie wieder).


----------



## FlyingScotsman (29. November 2010)

So, heute konnte ich die beiden vergleichen, den Chariot Cheetah1 2011 mit dem CSL 2008. Im direkten Vergleich sind sich die beiden Hänger sehr ähnlich, z.B. den Sitz stufe ich als gleichwertig ein. Aber leider hat der CSL einen großen Nachteil: die Seitenverkleidung besteht aus sehr viel luftdurchlässiger Gaze, über die kein Regenverdeck rübergezogen werden kann. Ich befürchte schon bei einem Sommerregen im Stand, dass das Wasser von oben recht stark in den Hänger  reinläuft. Während der Fahrt will ich mir das nicht ausmalen und bei einem Wetter wie heute schon gar nicht. Da wirkt der Cheetah dichter. Schade, der Cheetah kommt ca. 50 % teurer.


----------

